# Guess who is getting neutered this month!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww....My Bella just got spayed this past Monday  How old is Sprocket?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Aww....My Bella just got spayed this past Monday  How old is Sprocket?


He will be 3 in August. 

The only reason he is intact is because I've been lazy. 

My sister texted me yesterday and apparently it's Spay/neuter your chihuahua month so we are setting up appointments for him and his mom  

I can't wait! I am really excited to get this done finally 

It's free too so that is always a perk


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

No way, how is it free? Because its chihuahua month?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> No way, how is it free? Because its chihuahua month?


It's spay neuter your chihuahua month and it through the state.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That's awesome that you can get it done for free!

I felt bad spaying Tiffa before her first heat cycle, but there are so many un-neutered dogs here. Three times now she's been mounted by dogs we've met on walks and the owners just say "Oh yea, he's not fixed." and walk away. Well it's a good thing MY dog was. Guess they wouldn't care if my dog got pregnant because they can just walk away...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> That's awesome that you can get it done for free!
> 
> I felt bad spaying Tiffa before her first heat cycle, but there are so many un-neutered dogs here. Three times now she's been mounted by dogs we've met on walks and the owners just say "Oh yea, he's not fixed." and walk away. Well it's a good thing MY dog was. Guess they wouldn't care if my dog got pregnant because they can just walk away...


Yeah that is a good precaution. 

Mikey was neutered at 1.5 years when I first got him and Gunner at 13 weeks (adoption contract).

Sprocket was never neutered because he is very well managed, isnt aggressive and I never saw a reason to get it done. 

I will jump on a chance to get it done for free though!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I have yet to Spay Mouse, she's 3.5 years old. She's allergic to some metals, and the vet is concerned with her healing. I'm not worried about her getting pregnant. I just dont take her out when she's in heat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh little sprocket - bye bye noogies! I promise you won't even miss them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is discriminatory....it has never been pug month 

sprocket looks like a puppy......


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> that is discriminatory....it has never been pug month


Can't recall them having a Chow month either :becky: Rocky was almost $500 to neuter. Of course, I was so paranoid at the time that I let them do all the pre-op blood work and monitoring that they offered. Free would have been REAL nice!

Let us know when Sprocket goes under the knife and we will all send out our worry vibes your way.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What if he was half chi, half dachshund? Would they charge half price or just take one off?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> What if he was half chi, half dachshund? Would they charge half price or just take one off?


LOL I am sure they don't require paperwork to verify


It's in a more rural area so I am sure it has a lot to do with what breeds they see the most of in their shelters.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh little sprocket - bye bye noogies! I promise you won't even miss them.


I keep telling him he is getting his balls chopped but he doesn't seem to mind 

It's going to make him SUPER cuddly  even more so than he is now. 



magicre said:


> that is discriminatory....it has never been pug month
> 
> sprocket looks like a puppy......


Descriminatory! HAHAHA

Darn premiscuous chis getting their balls chopped :biggrin:

I am REALLY excited that my sister is getting Sprockets mom spayed.

Half the time she says she will breed her again and I'm always there saying NO! LOL


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you know if the surgery includes fluids or bloodwork?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Do you know if the surgery includes fluids or bloodwork?


I highly doubt it. 

I will ask though, I haven't spoken to them directly.

Mikey's neuter was a free service as well and they didn't do anything extra except clip his nails and micro chip him.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

snip snip snip


*maniacal laughter*


When I went to get Dozer done, all my local vets quoted me about $600. The bigger the dog, the more anesthesia it takes which costs more...or maybe its how much they remove per pound of testicle? Either way, too much! I went over the state line (not far) and had him done at a friend's vet for 200 including his shots and microchip. Plus, we got to hang out with a friend and go to a cool flea market while we waited. 

Free is awesome!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry boy, but you don't need them. LOL That is pretty awesome that you can get it done for free.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> snip snip snip
> 
> 
> *maniacal laughter*
> ...


You would think that since its such a routine surgery and males are less invasive that it would be cheaper.

Gunners was 250$ but that was a deal that the rescue had with the SFSPCA.

The Napa Humane Society does it for 75$ and they are booked for months. When we moved back here I was planning to make an appointment there but never did and now I don't have to 

Our friend paid 700$ for their lab to be neutered.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

When Flynn gets done they are going to have to dig for his balls!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> When Flynn gets done they are going to have to dig for his balls!


I think that's what they had to do for Gunner! 

He was so young and they were not showing!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> Can't recall them having a Chow month either :becky: Rocky was almost $500 to neuter. Of course, I was so paranoid at the time that I let them do all the pre-op blood work and monitoring that they offered. Free would have been REAL nice!
> 
> Let us know when Sprocket goes under the knife and we will all send out our worry vibes your way.




500?

bigger balls, maybe?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> 500?
> 
> bigger balls, maybe?


Idk 

Sprockets are HUGE!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't believe it costs that much! It makes me understand why some folks don't get their dogs fixed.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

We have a low cost spay/neuter clinic and it will be less than $100 when it is time to do Buster. Even Lola was only like $115 to spay, microchip, and get take home pain meds.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> 500?
> 
> bigger balls, maybe?


Trust me, Rocky had teeny tiny little ones. I've told you what a woos he is! It was that expensive because the vet I went to charged a fortune for everything, plus she used laser scalpels so the babies wouldn't bleed, and did all the blood work and did EKG's and hooked him up to every machine they had in existence. I had just lost two dogs in one month that summer, so I went and checked every box they had on the form. Then I went home and cried until they called me and told me he survived the neutering. 

Then I joined DFC. And now he doesn't go to the vets anymore. :heh:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Chowder I can understand where you are coming from! I lost 2 dogs in June last year and I was a basket case while Lola was being spayed and I am sure I will be the same while Buster is being neutered. I just keep expecting my dogs to die for no reason. I hope at some point I get over that.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

chowder said:


> Can't recall them having a Chow month either :becky: Rocky was almost $500 to neuter. Of course, I was so paranoid at the time that I let them do all the pre-op blood work and monitoring that they offered. Free would have been REAL nice!
> 
> Let us know when Sprocket goes under the knife and we will all send out our worry vibes your way.


I paid for all that too for Stoli. I don't know if I would do it again, but he was my first and my baby, so I would have done and paid whatever. I think I paid $350 but that was 5 years ago.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

nlboz said:


> I paid for all that too for Stoli. I don't know if I would do it again, but he was my first and my baby, so I would have done and paid whatever. I think I paid $350 but that was 5 years ago.


Yeah, we could have taken him back to the rescue and they would have done him for $100 but it was an assembly line procedure and I just couldn't do that at the time after what we had just gone through. They gave us the $100 to use towards whoever we wanted to neuter him so we just said 'do whatever's best for him' and it added up. I probably would not shell out all that money again, but it got me through it at the time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Trust me, Rocky had teeny tiny little ones. I've told you what a woos he is! It was that expensive because the vet I went to charged a fortune for everything, plus she used laser scalpels so the babies wouldn't bleed, and did all the blood work and did EKG's and hooked him up to every machine they had in existence. I had just lost two dogs in one month that summer, so I went and checked every box they had on the form. Then I went home and cried until they called me and told me he survived the neutering.
> 
> Then I joined DFC. And now he doesn't go to the vets anymore. :heh:


you are an exception because you've lost dogs to surgery, which is something most of us haven't. I'd have done the same thing if i had your history, that's for sure.

I have to admit I am a spay/neuter scofflaw. We always had male dogs and never got them fixed. 

I remember two females but they were spayed when I got them - I'm sure i would have had them spayed because we had a stray cat once that had kittens in the doghouse and I was totally grossed out. I do not want baby anythings, and most especially I don't want to watch them come out. 

So I've never dealt with the cost of a neuter or a spay.


----------

